# heat and humidtity



## Guest (Jun 28, 1999)

I was just wonding if the heat and humditiymakes the pain worse.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

In my case, the humidity-actually I think the low pressure/pressure changes, is what makes mine worse. Heat, other than the dizziness I feel when I'm out in it too long, makes my fibro feel better. Warm moist paks feel good on me when I ache, and I recoil when I feel anything cold near me.------------------


----------

